# New Guy looking for 2 recipes



## WestMIBlueberryguy (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello all. I started making wine 11 years ago and got busy..... The wife and I have re-sparked our interest in making wine. Thankfully we have all the hardware yet! We are just fuzzy on some of the knowledge. WE grow blueberries so we love blueberry wine!! We also just got 25-30 pounds of fresh peaches.

It has been a pain to find a 6 gallon recipe for peach wine. Could anyone be so kind to point us in the right direction for a blueberry wine recipe and a peach wine recipe?? WE do not want the peaches to go bad. As far as blueberries we have over 200 pounds in the freezer and are open to as many recipe suggestions as possible. We will start logging any recipe that we try!!!

Thank you all for any suggestions!!


----------



## Brigitte (Sep 7, 2014)

hello, and welcome to the forum. I don't have the recipes you are looking for, but I suggest you try the Country Fruit Winemaking thread and from there you can search for those recipes. I know there are a lot of recipes and help in that section.. Good luck!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 7, 2014)

Check this site - 
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/search.html


----------



## cintipam (Sep 7, 2014)

If possible, freeze the peaches too. it will give you more time to look, but more important is that you'll get more juice from them when you do use them.

Pam in cinti


----------



## WestMIBlueberryguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I found a 3 gallon recipe in the Country Fruit Wine section. It was suggested by Boatboy24. I will log that in the Country Fruit wine section. I have been reading more about keeping it in a cold bath to slow the fermentation. Would this be useful on my blueberry wine also. My basement is usually right around 70. 60s in the winter. Due to how we grow blueberries I feel our blueberry wine should knock everybody else's around us out of the water 

Has anyone every tried making blueberry without water? Or at least very little water? we obviously have access to large amounts. I have been contemplating making a small 2 gallon batch with no water. Just yeast, acid blend, nutrient, and camden. Sugar also.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 8, 2014)

The no water blueberry would be awesome as the flavor will be much more than if you use water. Most of us don't have access to that many blueberries.


----------

